# Онемение левой половины лица после физической нагрузки



## Юлия Рубцова (14 Июл 2016)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, у моего сына в армии при физической нагрузке-длинные дистанции бега, подтягивания на турнике, появляется онемение левой половины лица и зубов. Мушки перед глазами. Через некоторое время симптомы проходят. Это повод обращаться к врачу или это просто с непривычки? И пройдет само со временем? Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (14 Июл 2016)

*Юлия Рубцова*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

